# pruning amazons swords



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

whats the best thing to do. I heard you take the large stems off when the small ones come in is this true.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Pluck/trim the older outer leaves from the rosette.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

BioTeAcH said:


> Pluck/trim the older outer leaves from the rosette.


when


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

when they get too big or start to die/fall apart


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I do it whenever the leaves start to get tattered or severely algae infested...my serras tend to take bites out of my plants!


----------

